# Sea and Stars Shawl (K)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

December in Thailand is one of the only times that the temperatures cool and the humidity drops. The stars can be seen clearly at night and the sea takes on its special once-in-a-year appearance as well. We come to appreciate this very brief respite from the heat - thats gone all too soon.

This shawl was knit with a hand-dyed machine-wash wool yarn in sock (fingering) weight, on 3.25 needles. Its knit flat on an 80cm (30 inch) circular to accommodate the growing number of stitches.

The basic stitches are an Estonian asynchronous lace stitch for the starry background and a dainty eyelet chevron for the seas waves.

I used a blue (turquoise), violet, and plum variegated fingering weight yarn I found on eBay (about 600 yards/545-550 meters of hand-dyed superwash wool sock yarn).

The pattern is available for USD 2.75 on Ravelry at:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-and-stars

This hand-knit shawl is also available, and if you're interested send me a PM.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is beautiful. The colour is just what I myself like. :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

That's beautiful and the colour is stunning.


----------



## Frodosmom62 (Oct 21, 2013)

That is so beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's beautiful!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Really gorgeous .


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Very pretty. I love the colors. You do such nice work!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

The shawl is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing a little about Thailand. I enjoyed learning.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Exquisite work.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Mad loch said:


> That's beautiful and the colour is stunning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely shawl design!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments - much appreciated!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous work and love the color


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

How very beautiful.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

very nice


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is very pretty --love the colors too!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful.. xo WS


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful.. xo WS


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful color and shawl


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very lovely !


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Very pretty, in my favorite colours!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely pattern. The sample is beautiful!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Mike, you've done it again with this design. You might be interested to know that I rarely purchase patterns, but you and Stevieland are two exceptions I make. I notice Stevieland likes this new design of yours, too ;~D.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely pattern


----------



## Jitterbug (Oct 4, 2014)

Very beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Really pretty!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm so pleased that so many of you like the design. I hope you'll try the pattern and let me know if I can be of help. 

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!! such a lovely stitch pattern and the yarn is gorgeous!


----------

